# VHM - VHM Limited



## System (30 December 2022)

VHM Limited is an Australian rare earth mineral and mineral sands development company with a focus on tenements within the Loddon Mallee Region of Victoria.

From 2014 to 2022 the Company progressively acquired, through pegging, over 6,336km2 of near-contiguous tenements making it one of Victoria's largest mineral sands claim holders. Its current holding (following the VPM Demerger) is 2,860km2.

The Company undertook its first significant seed capital raising in September 2016 to fund initial historical drill data analysis obtained by previous tenement holders to prepare the 2017 Mineral Resource estimate in EL5520 (which is now RL006806).

From 2018 to 2022, a number of wholly owned subsidiaries were incorporated for the purpose of acquiring freehold land on which the Goschen Project is situated. Those land acquisition contracts are binding, but yet to settle (with long dated and flexible settlement arrangements).

Since May 2018, the Company has conducted a number of seed capital raisings to fund exploration activity at the Goschen Project and toward progressing an assessment in relation to the Proposed Operation (Phase 1) and consideration of the merits of the Hydromet Circuit (Phase 1A), which would provide further downstream processing opportunities. The Company has now spent approximately $45 million in aggregate on the Goschen Project and contiguous licences.

It is anticipated that VHM will list on the ASX during January 2023.






						VHM Ltd
					






					www.vhmltd.com.au


----------



## Dona Ferentes (30 December 2022)

*Listing date*09 January 2023 ; 10:30 AM AEDT ##*Company contact details*https://www.vhmltd.com.au/
Ph: 0407 421 185*Principal Activities*Mining*GICS industry*TBA*Issue Price*AUD 1.35*Issue Type*Ordinary Fully Paid Shares*Security code*VHM*Capital to be Raised*$30,000,000*Expected close date*16-Dec-22*Underwriter*Not underwritten. Canaccord Genuity (Aust.) Ltd (Lead Manager)


----------



## peter2 (Monday at 5:29 PM)

Unimpressive first day on the bourse. 
Rare earths development company. What does this mean when they haven't get a RE resource of their own.


----------



## rcw1 (Monday at 7:25 PM)

peter2 said:


> Unimpressive first day on the bourse.
> Rare earths development company. What does this mean when they haven't get a RE resource of their own.



Good afternoon peter2
Yes, it certainly wasn't too flash...  The VHM IPO raised approximately $30 million in an oversubscribed IPO, offering new shares for $1.35 apiece.  Today (09/01/23) the SP closed at $1.14.  There was some hoo haaa prior to listing today.  Will be some bitterly disappointed shareholders. 

Interestingly, Mineral Resources managing director Chris Ellison's, through his Ellison WA business, invested $3.7m for 18 million shares, or a 9.14 % stake, becoming VHM's biggest individual shareholder.  All nice and tidy, big draw card for investors, but Ellison can afford to wait and take the risk to pick up the big, anticipated bucks, somewhat later on down the track.  For mine, the Goschen Rare Earths and Mineral Sands Project plans to begin production early part of 2025..  Long time between drinkies... certainly long time for coin to be tied up with prospect of further dilution of shares on the cards (assumption).

Also found interesting that some time back VHM announced that it had struck a MoU to sell most of its future product to China’s biggest importer of rare earths concentrate, Shenghe.  This company was the one that bought a good chunk of PEK and committed to buying their REE too!! The dream of a safe reliable market.  ha ha ha ha  Could well be the case, but plenty of water to flow underneath the bridge well before that happens.

rcw1 will watch further, but at the moment, all in all, VHM is not for rcw1, much better cheaper options out there in Disney Land ha ha ha ha ha

EDIT: Not holding.

Have a very nice evening peter2.

Kind regards
rcw1




​​


----------



## JohnDe (Monday at 10:52 PM)

Maybe too much competition and easier choices.



> Victorian rare earth play VHM falls 15 per cent at its ASX debut​
> Chris Ellison-backed VHM dived on its first day of trading on the ASX, closing down 15.5 per cent from its $1.35-a-share IPO as the market sold down the rare earth and mineral sands play.
> 
> Mr Ellison took a paper loss of $3.8m on the company’s first day of trade, as VHM dropped 21c to close at $1.14. The MinRes founder and managing director is VHM’s biggest shareholder with about 18 million shares, on a register that includes ByrneCut executive chairman Steve Coughlan.
> ...


----------

